# Pineapple venison ham recipe



## BC Buck (Aug 9, 2019)

I seen this recipe in a magazine and thought it sounded good. Wanted to run it by you guys first to see if it sounds correct.
1) Rub 1 TBS Morton tender quick cure per LB of venison round roast.
2) Rub brown sugar over roast.
3) Put in zip lock bag and poor 19 oz crushed pineapple. Squeeze out air and seal bag.
4) Let 3.5 lb roast sit in refrigeration 6 days.
5) Remove from brine, rinse well then smoke at 225 till internal temp reaches 160 .
Do you think a round would be good cut to try this on?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2019)

You aren't going to get Ham from Venison, no matter what you do.

When you use TQ or any other cure on Venison, you get a product that is like Beef Dried Beef. It's called Venison Dried Beef.

When you cure Beef, you get Dried Beef.

When you cure a Pork Belly, you get Bacon.
When you cure a Pork Loin, you get Canadian Bacon.
Cured Pork Shoulder or Butt, gets you Buckboard Bacon.

Venison is more like Beef than it is like Pork, therefore when you cure Venison, you get a product that is close to Beef Dried Beef, and nothing like Bacon.

The only way to get Bacon from Venison is to grind it up & mix it with ground pork. Then you can add cure & make what they call "Formed Venison Bacon".


Here is some Cured Venison, called "Venison Dried Beef":
*Smoked Venison Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2*

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 9, 2019)

i've brined deer legs with pop's brine, smoked it, glazed them with orange juice, brown sugar and ground cloves, it tasted pretty darn close to a ham. just don't over cook them they do dry out quick.


----------



## archeryrob (Aug 20, 2019)

I did deer hams as I call them and used Bear's recipe. He's right about it being more like beef. I glazed it, but next time I will smoke to 140 and then bake at 350 for a 1/2 hour with the glaze. I got it all posted here.

If I get my smokehouse fire box remade into an oven also, I can glazed them in there. I got so much crap to do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> I did deer hams as I call them and used Bear's recipe. He's right about it being more like beef. I glazed it, but next time I will smoke to 140 and then bake at 350 for a 1/2 hour with the glaze. I got it all posted here.
> 
> If I get my smokehouse fire box remade into an oven also, I can glazed them in there. I got so much crap to do.




Great Looking Venison Dried Beef, Rob!!
Love It !!
Like.

Bear


----------

